# Coyote and what?



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

When I went out today, I saw what I at first thought was a dog across the street heading away from me. It had what looked like a small animal in its mouth, but I was too far away to see what sort. That's when I realised it was a coyote. It could have been a cat in its mouth, but I wouldn't say it was.

I got to wondering if its being in the area at times is the reason Guy sometimes makes himself scarce. Last Wednesday cloudy and very cold for here on the coast and Guy didn't show all day. Thursday it snowed most of the day and he turned up for his usual three feedings. (I'm retired and alone so three times a day is no problem.) Friday three, Saturday two, and only one today, first thing in the morning.

The animal the coyote was carrying didn't seem to be Guy's color,or size, but I couldn't tell. I hope it wasn't.

I live in Vancouver, Canada's third largest city.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, I sure hope it wasn't Guy. Hopefully he is street-wise enough to stay out of a Coyote's way.
We have Coyotes here in Northeast Ohio also. They make such eerie yipping noises at night. Another good reason for me to keep my cats as indoor only.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll bet Guy knows all about the coyote and how to avoid him.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

There are lots of coyotes in Vancouver, especially Stanley Park. Yep, cats and small dogs are their favourite food, apart from mice, rats and whatever else they can catch.

http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/...gle_1_101119/20101123?hub=BritishColumbiaHome

Good luck Guy!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope Guy's ok. Fortunately, there are no cayotes in my area, to the best of my knowledge. However, we have an abundance of raccoons, and they can be vicious, which is one of the reasons my girls aren't allowed outside. 

I love Vancouver. I've been there quite a number of times on business. Great city!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I've seen foxes several times, in the field/pasture across the street from my house. There are also racoons, and yes.. they're mean little buggers!
Roosters are also mean, and my neighbor has a couple of HUGE ones! At first when I had only heard them, I worried the cats might get them...until they came in the yard one day, and I saw how big (and bold) they were, then I started to worry about them getting at the cats! LOL


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

A barn my sister rode at had two resident cats, one just disappeared and the other was maimed so badly it had to be put down after a BIG, and I mean BIG racoon (it looked to be the size of two large beagles) took to living in the hay loft. That racoon was evil. All it's normal sized buddies turned up as well. They eventually had to kill them all because one of them got rabies.

I remember one time my sister and I were in the barn after dark and the big racoon started coming down the ladder as we were feeding. I had to finish feeding and my sister hid in the car. The logic.... I had gotten rabies shots a few years before because I decided to rescue a feral kitten from the middle of the highway and it bit me and ran off. I just kept a lunge whip on me and cracked it at the racoon every time it made a move toward me. Tell you what, I was a shaken mess by the time I was finished.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I do NOT like raccoons. Several years ago, shortly before I adopted Muffin, I came home after a week's vacation, only to discover that I appeared to have one in the attic. That night, I went to bed and was awakened by screeching and screaming. Two days later, the pest control people came to discover a dead raccoon in my attic, which had been literally torn to shreds by another raccoon. 

In the next two weeks, I found two more dead raccoons on the property, both killed by another raccoon, no doubt the same culprit in each case. I declared this raccoon to be a serial killer and I started calling him "Rac the Ripper"! :? The whole affair (disinfecting and sealing up the attic, having the dead raccoons removed and tested for disease, etc.) cost me about $1,500. So, as I said, I do NOT like raccoons! 

Fortunately, I haven't found any more dead raccoons on my property of late, but I still won't let the girls outside except in their outdoor enclosure during the day when I'm there to supervise. Even I won't go outside after dark for fear of encountering raccoons.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

A coyote killed my aunt's cat in Newport, RI. My uncle looked in the backyard and saw a pelt and thought the cat killed something, but nope, it was the cat. Apparently someone had seen a coyote in the area so they figured it out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We have a huge coyote problem in San Diego. I just read this weekend that they've been spotted in my neighborhood, which isn't surprising, I live next to a wooded area.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah we have tons of those in the u.k. And lions.

*scuttles off*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hear we have lots of cougars here, too, but they're mostly in the clubs downtown.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

marie73 said:


> i hear we have lots of cougars here, too, but they're mostly in the clubs downtown.


rofl


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

marie73 said:


> I hear we have lots of cougars here, too, but they're mostly in the clubs downtown.


 
:yellbounce


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

LOL Marie!

There's cougars in the foothills and mountains, but they don't come down to the pastures. I heard a pet dog got killed in the suburbs on the hill, but that was probably 15+ years ago.

The reason I decided that racoons are evil, is because when I started caring for the ferals, I would stay outside until dark (since cats are crepuscular). I had a squirt bottle to keep my ex-husband's cat away from the canned food (had several ferals that needed to gain weight). The first time a racoon came, I squirted it, thinking it would dash away just like a cat... ohhh no! That thing took a fighting stance and glared right at me! EEP! Finally went away when I got up and shouted at it (a'course, that also scared all of my kitties away, too).


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh dear. We had quite a few coyotes around my parents house when I was growing up. One of them got one of our dogs once (who thankfully survived) and we've never let them outside alone since. That's one of the many reasons I wouldn't feel comfortable having outdoor cats here. My area of CA is full of coyotes, rattlesnakes, cougars, and very large owls.

The coyotes here tend not to be restricted to wild areas either. My parents do live right next to a wildlife preserve, but I've seen coyotes walking around main streets, hanging out in the local Target parking lot, in much busier residential areas too.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi there! I live in the Vancouver area too. Cyotes are more often around the golf courses or over by the highway - I've seen them in both locations before, but they aren't that common... to see one in the city is really rare, there haven't been any reports of missing animals in the area as far as I know. If you start getting out in more remote locations like Pitt Meadows where there's lots of farm land there are cyotes; my aunt and uncle have to keep their cats inside at night.

However, my mother told me a few months ago she watched a cyote walking down the street in Vancouver in broad daylight, so yes, they are around but in such small numbers I do not consider it a concern.

I hope your cat is alright! A few times ove the years my cat has come running inside and up on my bed a little fluffed up, but that is more likely due to a racoon or a skunk, since we have those as well and they're a lot more common I would say, even though we don't often see them. Of course, she's smart enough to keep away.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

We have coyotes, raccoons, possums, cougars, even sometimes black bears (who follow the river down from the mountains) here. As well as bald eagles, hawks, etc.

We know that coyotes do come onto our farm at night, as well as raccoons and possums. I see cougar tracks when I take Rajah on walks, though I make sure to go during the day, and always have my cellphone on me. We have seen bear tracks down by the river (about 1/2 of a mile from the farm) but never closer. A bald eagles nest is in one of the trees right along side one side of the farm. 

I hear owls almost every night as well; seems to be that once a year, a baby owl will be out during the day, I have pictures of them (they are losing their baby feathers, growing adult ones, so very cute at that stage).

I have held a baby raccoon, as well as an adult raccoon, and yes the raccoons were alive:wink It was the same one both times and tame. Ringo is the only nice raccoon I have ever seen; I know there are more 'coons around though, as I see a lot of tracks down by the pond. 

There are also beavers in the pond, which is very close to the farm, though I don't think they would try kill a cat.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Guy is OK. He wasn't there for breakfast, nor a couple of hours later and I was a bit concerned, but he was there later when I went out and also when I came home. He's normally not around as dusk approaches, but he was there today.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

This post has made me grateful I live within the safe confines of the big city. The only real wildlife I see day to day are pigeons and squirrels....oh yeah, and the crazy people.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

jusjim said:


> Guy is OK. He wasn't there for breakfast, nor a couple of hours later and I was a bit concerned, but he was there later when I went out and also when I came home. He's normally not around as dusk approaches, but he was there today.


Glad to hear Guy's ok!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Just treated a dog this weekend after he was attacked by coyotes. I live in the suburbs. I really hope guy is okay. Have you seen him?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

dweamgoil said:


> This post has made me grateful I live within the safe confines of the big city. The only real wildlife I see day to day are pigeons and squirrels....oh yeah, and the crazy people.


I scan the New York Times headlines online most days and I seem to recall that coyotes roam central park and people walking their small apartment sized dogs have had trouble.

Vancouver is a big city but we have good parks, and I've read that coyotes hang out in the cemetery, which is a block away from me.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Coyotes are seen everywhere in Arizona. In the inner city and in the country. No out of doors cat is safe in AZ from coyotes. Raccoons went into our feral colony and killed several kittens. Tearing their heads and limbs off. It was aweful. 

A raccoon climbed into my sisters dog kennel and tore her dog to shreds. He was still alive so they had to rush him to the vet to be put down. It was horrible.


----------

